# Game 6



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Okay, I'm ***** right now, but I think the chances of winning the championship are still alive. If you wanna be a champion you've got to overcome all adversity, even if it's as bad as today. I mean, we still have homecourt advantage, that's huge. The Heat were not even close winning a game in Dallas this season, Stack will be back, the energy will be in the building. Focus on the next game, forget about the refs, attack the basket and just play the game. 

I'm still very confident.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs will win Dammit. Dirk wont miss anymore freethrows. Stack is back. Howard owes us all. I cant wait.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We will win, Miami isnt strong enough mentally and physically.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sure Miami is, but the thing is that we are stronger.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Miami can't **** with Dallas.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Miami can't **** with Dallas.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

When you think "win the next two games or you're done," it doesn't sound too hopeful, but take it one game at a time. I think it's a given we'll win Game 6. Dirk was angry as f*ck last night, kicking the ball into the stands, having a wrestling match with an exercise bike. J-Ho will (he better) feel like he owes us (I feel terrible for the guy). Stack'll be fired up. And after Game 6...you have a Game 7 at home. It seems very much in reach.

Of course, it was a given that we'd win Game 5.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Howard was crying, does anyone know where the Mavs practice? I wanna see if I can get in and talk to the players


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Howard was crying, does anyone know where the Mavs practice? I wanna see if I can get in and talk to the players


Atheletic club in N Dallas, off of Midway.

I think.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Really? I think they practice at AAC during the Finals, for media sessions on off days. And uh I heard about the Howard thing on ESPN Radio but never actually heard or saw it, anyone know where I can?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Atheletic club in N Dallas, off of Midway.
> 
> I think.


 Hey can you PM me directions from the AAC?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Hey can you PM me directions from the AAC?


Well, never mind...it seems my memory is a little off. They must've JUST finished their state-of-the-art practice facility, located underground at American Airlines Center; which of course includes pool tables, foosball tables, big screen televisions, plenty of plush robes and gadgets such as PlayStations and flat-screen televisions in each locker. 

:reporter:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Well, never mind...it seems my memory is a little off. They must've JUST finished their state-of-the-art practice facility, located underground at American Airlines Center; which of course includes pool tables, foosball tables, big screen televisions, plenty of plush robes and gadgets such as PlayStations and flat-screen televisions in each locker.
> 
> :reporter:


LOL!

This way they can concentrate on playing basketball, right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Well, never mind...it seems my memory is a little off. They must've JUST finished their state-of-the-art practice facility, located underground at American Airlines Center; which of course includes pool tables, foosball tables, big screen televisions, plenty of plush robes and gadgets such as PlayStations and flat-screen televisions in each locker.
> 
> :reporter:


Maybe A.J. can take away the PlayStation for a week to motivate his team.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL!
> 
> This way they can concentrate on playing basketball, right?


If I lived in their world, I'm not even sure I would make it to the games without a personal assistant.

It must be wild.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe A.J. can take away the PlayStation for a week to motivate his team.


Don't get me started. :greatjob:


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

All Miami did was defend their home court like we did. I still think we have a great shot.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Haha that'd be great


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

This is from a Lakers fan. Dallas Mavericks will beat Miami Heat in game 6 and game 7. And no they don't need helps from the referees. And no, they wouldn't win by two points or less. Convincing win that makes your opponents and their fans speechless and unarguable.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> This is from a Lakers fan. Dallas Mavericks will beat Miami Heat in game 6 and game 7. And no they don't need helps from the referees. And no, they wouldn't win by two points or less. Convincing win that makes your opponents and their fans speechless and unarguable.


We all certainly hope you are right, Mr. Lakers fan!

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> We all certainly hope you are right, Mr. Lakers fan!
> 
> :cheers:


 Yep! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The refs are going to be on our side in game 6 and 7!! Mark my words, argh they better.


----------

